
toomuchimagination: An offer you can't refuse - veritas
http://toomuchimagination.blogspot.com/2007/03/offer-you-cant-refuse.html
======
zkinion
Hiring top notch employees is kind of like dating. People want a company that
is seen as desirable by others much like how people seek a mate that is
desirable from others. Unlike the dating world, alot of special attention
early on to woo the prospective employee doesn't come across as "creepy" :)

